#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοπος για δημιουργία και διαχείριση αρχείων .djvu

## kobaksev

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι γνωρίζετε ή δουλεύετε τα αρχεία .djvu.
Πρόκειται για το "αντίπαλο δέος" των αρχείων .pdf.
Βασικό προτέρημα το μικρό μέγεθος των αρχείων που προκύπτουν και φυσικά ότι το λογισμικό για τη δημιουργία, επεξεργασία ή προβολή τους είναι δωρεάν.

Από τη σελίδα *αυτή* μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε κάποιον viewer για τα αρχεία αυτά ή και το λογισμικό Djvu Solo για να φτιάξετε τα δικά σας αρχεία.

Επιπλέον, υπάρχει και η σελίδα *αυτή* όπου μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε τις σκαναρισμένες σελίδες σας για να παράγετε αρχεία .djvu. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε αρχεία .djvu (που ήδη έχετε ετοιμάσει μέσω του Djvu Solo) ώστε να εμπλουτιστεί με οπτική αναγνώριση χαρακτήρων (ocr).

Μια δοκιμή μπορεί να σας κάνει να ξεχάσετε τα αρχεία .pdf.

----------

Xάρης

----------

